

Dear Louis C.K. (and Odwalla) - zdw
http://blog.dwolla.com/dear-louis-c-k-and-odwalla/

======
anigbrowl
This comes across as insufferably arrogant, as if the people at Dwolla somehow
thought it was Odwalla's fault their brand names sound similar. 'Let's do
something charitable together!' is a cool idea, but '#yourmoveOdwalla'
basically sounds like a clumsy and dickish attempt to hold their brand
hostage. Odwalla may not operate a payment system, but their brand was
_certainly_ around first, and the fact that it overshadows Dwolla's brand is
something the founders ought to have seen coming.

Sorry, but I got a really bad vibe from this pitch and think it ought to be
rewritten.

